# area search of magen k9



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

https://youtu.be/S58jrfwbNEE
magen k9 dj 

hope you will enjoy


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Boing Boing Boing. Cool video.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice, would you please translate what you were tellling DJ early in the search while in the crop field ("eli"? does that mean "back"?).Were you trying to pattern dog's search, or? I understood what you were saying once you were in the woods. I like this dog.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Howard Knauf said:


> Boing Boing Boing. Cool video.


tbank you Howard. i first took it took it couse i know he will jump like that and i thought it will be funny...



Meg O'Donovan said:


> Nice, would you please translate what you were tellling DJ early in the search while in the crop field ("eli"? does that mean "back"?).Were you trying to pattern dog's search, or? I understood what you were saying once you were in the woods. I like this dog.


yea you guess it right... i am keeping him at the crop field by direction. he wanted to go first in to the woods (maybe he smell the kids trail or maybe he just guessing... so i put some control o. him and after he obey i gave him what he want and the find... elay means to my direction, smol is left and yamin is right... kadima is forward, hapes is find....
i am glad you.liked the dog.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Love the deer hopping. Nice Job!

With my dogs, when they have scent below the top of the vegetation level, they tend to stop bouncing and you have to watch the ripples of the vegetation to track them moving through the crop. During these times the soundtrack of the movie Jaws starts playing in my head....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!

I've seen sight hounds that did a lot of leaping like that in tall grass.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Sarah Platts said:


> Love the deer hopping. Nice Job!
> 
> With my dogs, when they have scent below the top of the vegetation level, they tend to stop bouncing and you have to watch the ripples of the vegetation to track them moving through the crop. During these times the soundtrack of the movie Jaws starts playing in my head....


hahahahahaha the jaws soundtrack knock me down.....hahahahahaha.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I've seen sight hounds that did a lot of leaping like that in tall grass.


glad you liked it Bob...
if i stop giving him commands he will stop jumping and mostly consitrate downward and forget about the upper world.
i find it funny...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

sefi sahar said:


> glad you liked it Bob...
> if i stop giving him commands he will stop jumping and mostly consitrate downward and forget about the upper world.
> i find it funny...


That's when we learn to trust our dogs! :grin: :wink:


----------

